# Has the rating system recently been stuffed up?



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Since the dashboard changes, my ratings seem even more unusual than normal. Now I can take about 8-10 trips before a rating shows up for the last 1 day when I search that way.

The other day, I think I did over 10 trips, and my rating was 4.33 - the first rating I saw was 3.0 (I think from some woman using Uber for the first time who didn't know what she was doing), so that means I most likely got 3 ratings out of the 10 - 3 + 5 + 5 = 13 or 4.33.

Same sort of issue today. Very low rating for me. 

I generally rate 4.8 or more week in week out, but the last two weeks my rating has sucked balls and by coincidence it has been since we've had the new dashboard. 

I'm not do anything different to normal, offering water, being friendly, asking preferred routes. I'm starting to really mistrust this rating system of late.

Generally when I get my weekly report, it says I've got x number of 5* out of y number of rated rides - I get rated probably on 90% of the rides given. I'm guessing when I get my report next week my number of rated rides is way down. Something really weird is going on, I'm sure. 

I'm also a lot of the time logging into the partner site and all of the text is in a foreign (normally Asian) language. Someone at Uber has really f*$ked up the dashboard.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Since the dashboard changes, my ratings seem even more unusual than normal. Now I can take about 8-10 trips before a rating shows up for the last 1 day when I search that way.
> 
> The other day, I think I did over 10 trips, and my rating was 4.33 - the first rating I saw was 3.0 (I think from some woman using Uber for the first time who didn't know what she was doing), so that means I most likely got 3 ratings out of the 10 - 3 + 5 + 5 = 13 or 4.33.
> 
> ...


Noticed some of the same issues you mention. Slipping ratings after constant 4.85 @ 1100 trips, same car, same me etc. Happened after the dashboard makeover.
Also noticed that the minimal rating for the guarantee has gone down to 4.5* ? Earlier it was 4.8.. Maybe they are factoring in how we rate our pax into the equation, I am sure that if you average out the ratings I have given to pax it would be closer to a 4.5 than a 5


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

My ratings of pax's has definitely dropped in the last couple of months. Keep me waiting, esp. when I drive 10 minutes to pick you up... minus 1*. Make me contact you, minus 1*. Stuff up and get the pin nowhere near where you are, minus another 1*. Bring food and/or drink into my car without asking if it's okay, minus 1*.

Our ratings have nothing to do with the guarantee's being offered here in Australia. We must however maintain a 90% acceptance rate, which is bloody impossible given the stupid number of requests we get which are clearly double the time as quoted on the app. And then at other times, we'll near by requests and the app will say it's 40+ minutes away.

Deactivate us as drivers, but do nothing with the moronic egghead you hired to write your app for you. Bunch of friggin' bone heads working for Uber.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

My ratings are on a downward trend the past 3-4 weeks. Uber doesn't educate the riders on the rating system and with all the first time promo code users and just new riders in general they don't know that a 4 is failure. I don't really care about my acceptance rate anymore, the guarantees in Connecticut are so low it's not worth driving if I can't make more than the guarantees.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Imo it is useless to get all bent out of shape over ratings. Uber seems to be evolving their inflated rating system and is perhaps normalizing it to make it more in synch with other rating systems, Amazon, Yelp, Rotten Tomatoes etc. Where everything above 4* is excellent and above 4.5* is outstanding. And 5* is inflated and therefore unrealistic.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

It has probably been suggested on this forum but I would love Uber to implement something more like this re pax rating of the Uber experience

Ride ends, first Popup

Thank you for using Uber, to continually improve your Rider experience and 'blablabla' please rate your overall experience of using Uber

*****

Window for comments

Next Popup

Please rate your Driver

*****

Window for comments

Thank you and hope to see you soon!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I've had a huge slide over the last month. I have run about 4.85 for the last year, this past month I'm at 4.48. WTF???
I just got the dreaded email that my ratings for the last 100 rides were below 4.6 so they were going to check my next 50 rides and deactivate me if I'm not over 4.6.
I can't imagine what's changed about me, doing the same thing, same happy idiot way. 

So much for loyalty to ones "partners". Would I get any feedback or have any negative comments shared with me?

I would love to see them have a problem with their rating system, f-up and fire all of their drivers, go out of business with a single computer glitch.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I've had a huge slide over the last month. I have run about 4.85 for the last year, this past month I'm at 4.48. WTF???
> I just got the dreaded email that my ratings for the last 100 rides were below 4.6 so they were going to check my next 50 rides and deactivate me if I'm not over 4.6.
> I can't imagine what's changed about me, doing the same thing, same happy idiot way.
> 
> ...


That sucks, if you didn't change it must be the pax that are changing their rating behaviour?


----------



## Newcastle (Jan 9, 2015)

My ratings have been headed down as well. The last two days that i've driven i've gotten some very low ratings. Same everything. The rides have all been problem free. I pin it on new riders who don't know or don't care what they hit on that screen. Uber needs to educate them, or throw out the system.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

And now they've further screwed up the dashboard, so I really don't trust it when I get my rating for the last 7 days.

If I choose rating for last 1 day (it's 6:43am here now) - the way the dashboard used to work it would give me a list of all trips since 6:44am Thursday morning until 6:43am Friday morning. 

I do it now, and I get shown I've made 1 trip in the last 24 hours with a rating of 0.0. This is obviously wrong, so who is to say the rating when I choose last 7 days is wrong also.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> And now they've further screwed up the dashboard, so I really don't trust it when I get my rating for the last 7 days.
> 
> If I choose rating for last 1 day (it's 6:43am here now) - the way the dashboard used to work it would give me a list of all trips since 6:44am Thursday morning until 6:43am Friday morning.
> 
> I do it now, and I get shown I've made 1 trip in the last 24 hours with a rating of 0.0. This is obviously wrong, so who is to say the rating when I choose last 7 days is wrong also.


My one day report consistently gives me the last 28 hours or so. Something from 4PM won't typically fall off till around 7 or 8 PM the next day. Looking accurate right now, I'm 5.0 for the last 2 days  (taking x fares instead of just select and kissing a lot of ass to get 50 good trips in so I don't get deactivated).


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UBER can take their rating system and (bleep bleep bleep). I'd have more respect for it they at least rate like 4.8 4.7 or 5. Instead of just whole numbers. So if it's almost a perfect ride 4.9. Because some will rate. 4.0 which ubers on the scale good. But we all know if you average that. Persona non-grada


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Ahh so it is not only me!

I am so glad this issue has been raised.

I did two messed up trips last week, made a major wrong turn and thew a passenger and his girlfriend out, so I thought this would affect my ratings but it turns out that 9 out of 65 trips did not rate me 5 stars. I also do nothing different to what I usually do, its still the same old guy that used to constantly get 5 stars is now down to 4.87 (literally watched it drop a point last night).

Since Feb I have noticed a change in the riders they seem to be more demanding and taking advantage of drivers i.e being late, not being where the pin was set, not putting in the (correct) destination and more and more $6 fares... I hate $6 fares!

As anOzzieUber mentioned above, I also now rate drivers more harshly and wondered if this was going against my rating? And I can usually sense the ones that will rate me low and they are mostly posh people! (Or wannabe posh people)!

A couple of weeks ago Uber admitted to me that there was a problem with the app as in "one night" I went from 4.92 - 5.0 - 4.73 and then back up to 4.9. WTF?

I also agree that either Uber needs to educate the riders on what the system means or drastically lower the the threshold of when they start to deactivate drivers maybe 3.0 instead of 4.6 (or what ever it actually is).

I am a driver who cares about my rating and feel I put lot of effort in for these riders, some of which are really nice but some are not so nice and these are growing rapidly and I take no mercy in marking them low stars, its game on from now on.

And I am a firm believer that if rider rates a driver low then they should have to explain why, by providing Uber with quality feed back as to make sure its a better service for all (I want to know what I did wrong).

P.S McDonald's is banned from my vehicle!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

'P.S McDonald's is banned from my vehicle!"

How about Burger King?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Well mines actually gone up. 4.74 to 4.85 on the 7 day side, 42 trips, and the 1 day shows 5.0 for 13 trips. Hmm... not counting today, 13 trips was yesterday and monday, I didn't drive tues. But the 1 day has always been more. Jus glad it finally went up. But lately I've had to wait on more riders where it use to be about 50/50.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Lidman said:


> 'P.S McDonald's is banned from my vehicle!"
> 
> How about Burger King?


No one ever goes to Burger king as it does not exist here it's called Hungry Jacks. And macca's is the only place open after a certain time!

But food and drink are generally a big no no!

These passengers are like 5 year olds and cannot be trusted!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

Gawd! Not another thread about the squibby ratings system? And, yes, I just made that word up. 

HERE IS THE FINAL WORD ABOUT THE RATING SYSTEM:
It's useless. Ignore it. When they deactivate you, count your blessings.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Amen


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

stuber said:


> Gawd! Not another thread about the squibby ratings system? And, yes, I just made that word up.
> 
> HERE IS THE FINAL WORD ABOUT THE RATING SYSTEM:
> It's useless. Ignore it. When they deactivate you, count your blessings.


YES, WE UNDERSTAND... UBER HAS SCREWED OVER THE USA DRIVERS. Here in Australia you can still make a decent wage driving for Uber, so the threat of being deactivated is still an issue.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

kaboom08 said:


> As anOzzieUber mentioned above, I also now rate drivers more harshly and wondered if this was going against my rating? And I can usually sense the ones that will rate me low and they are mostly posh people! (Or wannabe posh people)!
> 
> I also agree that either Uber needs to educate the riders on what the system means or drastically lower the the threshold of when they start to deactivate drivers maybe 3.0 instead of 4.6 (or what ever it actually is).
> 
> ...


My points:

1. BITD I did pizza hut delivery around the Clayfield area. Next suburb was Ascot which is known to be just about the richest suburb in Brisbane. The worst tippers were the Ascot crowd, too f*$king rich to chuck $1 at the pizza dude. The richest (snobby) people are generally the tight arses in my experience. Same goes for Uber, they want a $6 ride and will down rate you because you're not transporting them in a $80,000 Lexus.

2. Yes Uber needs to educate the PAX, a 3 or lower and you are never ever matched with that pax again. Be it driver rating the rider 3 or less or vice versa. I believe Lyft do it, why is it so hard for Uber to do it? No need to deactivate drivers or pax, if either get's consistently bad ratings they won't get work/a ride - the system will resolve itself.

3. Absolutely, a rider (and driver for that matter) should not be able to rate the ride less than 4* without giving a written reason for the rating. If they are too lazy to give a written reason then the rating should be ignored.


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> 2. Yes Uber needs to educate the PAX, a 3 or lower and you are never ever matched with that pax again. Be it driver rating the rider 3 or less or vice versa. I believe Lyft do it, why is it so hard for Uber to do it? No need to deactivate drivers or pax, if either get's consistently bad ratings they won't get work/a ride - the system will resolve itself.


 That is a great idea! So when the rider with rating 4.1 requests an Uber and gets a 4.1 or lower Uber driver, he knows he is a ******! That is brilliant! From now on I'm going to include this suggestion into my list.



anOzzieUber said:


> 3. Absolutely, a rider (and driver for that matter) should not be able to rate the ride less than 4* without giving a written reason for the rating. If they are too lazy to give a written reason then the rating should be ignored.


 That is an absolute requirement for the currently bogus rating system improvement. Only with one remark - no ratings below 5* without a reason and/or explanation. You know that 4* is still a bad rating because as per Uber anything less than a 5* is a bad rating. There should be no confusion about it.

Also, one of my recent suggestions - only allow to rate both the driver and passenger for a very short period of time once the ride is complete (say 1 minute), so both the driver and passenger would be able to rate each other right in the vehicle before passenger leaves. Give each other 5* and be happy everafter.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

stuber said:


> Gawd! Not another thread about the squibby ratings system? And, yes, I just made that word up.
> 
> HERE IS THE FINAL WORD ABOUT THE RATING SYSTEM:
> It's useless. Ignore it. When they deactivate you, count your blessings.


Well that's it then!

End of discussion, THE FINAL WORD AS BEEN SPOKEN.

Now go home everyone there is nothing more to see here.

Stuber you really know how to get the party going!


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

to anyone still Ubering, for whatever reason(s)

the rating system, whether it is perceived as being flawed, manipulative, childish, nonsensical, annoying, aggravating, insufferable, fear-inducing or whatever...

It IS relevant and an integral part of the Uber matrix. And a major Uber marketing tool.

I invite any Driver, current or ex-, to tell me they never cared what their rating was and did not in some way try to reach for the 5 stars.


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

kaboom08 said:


> Well that's it then!
> 
> End of discussion, THE FINAL WORD AS BEEN SPOKEN.
> 
> ...


I hear you. I certainly don't have the final word. It's just so exasperating to see thread after thread complaining about the idiotic rating system.

And it's frustrating because UBER could provide a much better customer feedback mechanism. It's a blunt instrument that doesn't help drivers or customers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Since the dashboard changes, my ratings seem even more unusual than normal. Now I can take about 8-10 trips before a rating shows up for the last 1 day when I search that way.
> 
> The other day, I think I did over 10 trips, and my rating was 4.33 - the first rating I saw was 3.0 (I think from some woman using Uber for the first time who didn't know what she was doing), so that means I most likely got 3 ratings out of the 10 - 3 + 5 + 5 = 13 or 4.33.
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out ratings is like trying to figure out why some turds float and some don't - complete waste of time.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

stuber said:


> I hear you. I certainly don't have the final word. It's just so exasperating to see thread after thread complaining about the idiotic rating system.
> 
> And it's frustrating because UBER could provide a much better customer feedback mechanism. It's a blunt instrument that doesn't help drivers or customers.


I also hear you back!

But I am newish to Uber and this forum so it is still refreshing to me to have these discussions and hear stories from other drivers who are experiencing the same issues.

And things have definitely changed here in Brisbane over the past couple of months with the rating system being so erratic.

I know what is said in these forums will ever change a thing on how Uber plays things but it is still nice to chat to other drivers and find out that it is not just me experiencing this.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> to anyone still Ubering, for whatever reason(s)
> 
> the rating system, whether it is perceived as being flawed, manipulative, childish, nonsensical, annoying, aggravating, insufferable, fear-inducing or whatever...
> 
> ...


I always strive for a 5 star rating that is why I am on here trying to make sense of it all.

And I thank you one and all for sharing your views, comments and experiences.

I also know that we can never do anything more than to moan about!

Well almost anything... Start rating the riders exactly what they deserve!


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

kaboom08 said:


> I also hear you back!
> 
> But I am newish to Uber and this forum so it is still refreshing to me to have these discussions and hear stories from other drivers who are experiencing the same issues.
> 
> ...


I think most drivers are fine with there being a rating system. Just not this one.

But it's only a small part of what's wrong with UBER. They will either evolve or fail.
Competing interests will prevail.


----------



## LizzyRose (Feb 23, 2015)

I believe uber should change the rating policy and e-mail the riders to ask to give drivers rating. because this is ****ed up while most people don't remember to rate and the rate would go down.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

kaboomember: 5093 said:


> Well that's it then!
> 
> End of discussion, THE FINAL WORD AS BEEN SPOKEN.
> 
> ...


POST # 22 /@kaboom08 : What a Skill-

fully Sarcastic Calling Out of @stuber .
Please come Up Over more frequently
as Entertaining Reading is in short
supply in UPNF's AmericanZone.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Trying to figure out ratings is like trying to figure out why some turds float and some don't - complete waste of time.


POST # 25/@elelegido : Fecal Flotation:

Another pointless pursuit ?

See the new-
est from Director @elelegido and Retur-
ning Producer @UberMan (with Special
Appearance by Baby Mama "HoneyBee")
coming to a YouTube near You!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 25/@elelegido : Fecal Flotation:
> 
> Another pointless pursuit ?
> 
> ...


Stick to haberdashery.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> My ratings of pax's has definitely dropped in the last couple of months. Keep me waiting, esp. when I drive 10 minutes to pick you up... minus 1*. Make me contact you, minus 1*. Stuff up and get the pin nowhere near where you are, minus another 1*. Bring food and/or drink into my car without asking if it's okay, minus 1*.
> 
> Our ratings have nothing to do with the guarantee's being offered here in Australia. We must however maintain a 90% acceptance rate, which is bloody impossible given the stupid number of requests we get which are clearly double the time as quoted on the app. And then at other times, we'll near by requests and the app will say it's 40+ minutes away.
> 
> Deactivate us as drivers, but do nothing with the moronic egghead you hired to write your app for you. Bunch of friggin' bone heads working for Uber.


POST # 3/@anOzzieUber: An overlooked

event that Australians may be unaware
of (Lyft there yet?) is the Fallout from the
5Day Double(2 x $1000)Spiff
OnBoarding Fiasco of last week.

That undoubtedly has Tricky 'Nicky
and VCFrattyBoys circle-jerking at their
accidental good fortune.

Open Schadenfreude: one of the Four Pillars of #[F]Uber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Well mines actually gone up. 4.74 to 4.85 on the 7 day side, 42 trips, and the 1 day shows 5.0 for 13 trips. Hmm... not counting today, 13 trips was yesterday and monday, I didn't drive tues. But the 1 day has always been more. Jus glad it finally went up. But lately I've had to wait on more riders where it use to be about 50/50.


POST#15/@Amsoil Uber Connect: I know

that this is off-topic but I'd be remiss if
I didn't compliment your New Avatar.

Most likely City to observe Keltic Zom-
boids on Tuesday is....Savannah, GA.
Who knew? A Happy St. Patrick's Day
from Irish Riviera South & GreenBison.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks ^^^

7 day back to 4.79


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Trying to figure out ratings is like trying to figure out why some turds float and some don't - complete waste of time.


My high school roommate was a physics major. I was told that is axiomatic that "shit floats ".what is this heresy about


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Preparing myself for my 2nd only ever "you were below average" message tomorrow. If I'm not below average for the week then it will signify just how hard pax are rating us (or the stupid Uber rating system isn't working correctly).

If my ratings continue to slide next week, then I'm going to rate the pax even harder. If they think they aren't getting a 5* service out of me then wait until they see what I believe a 5* rider is.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Preparing myself for my 2nd only ever "you were below average" message tomorrow. If I'm not below average for the week then it will signify just how hard pax are rating us (or the stupid Uber rating system isn't working correctly).
> 
> If my ratings continue to slide next week, then I'm going to rate the pax even harder. If they think they aren't getting a 5* service out of me then wait until they see what I believe a 5* rider is.


I have decided I am going to start with a 1 star and then work my way up from now on for the riders.

From now on they have to start to impress me also!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Uber uses the rating system to keep their drivers (also known as slaves) worried about their precious ratings. It's a mind-**** game with them. It causes the driver (slave) to feel as though their precious Uber job actually matters. Additionally, when a driver (slave) is all worried about his rating, they wont be worried about things like, puke in their cars, potential accidents due to excessive driving, additional mileage that is depreciating their car at a rapid rate, endless hours spent behind the wheel, obnoxious, disrespectful passengers, horrible pay, no tips allowed and of course, the potential for getting robbed or murdered by the psychopath in your back seat. Keeping the slave focused on not dropping below a 4.6 makes the slave not think about real issues. When Uber drops your rating a few points, the vast majority of slaves will hurry out to drive more in an attempt to recover their lost rating points. It keeps the slave driving and also keeps the slave from worrying about real issues. Ratings are a awesome tool for Uber to keep their slaves in line. Now get out and drive *****, your rating just dropped a point and if you piss away another ten hours of your life, you might just be able to get that precious point back.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

kaboom08 said:


> I have decided I am going to start with a 1 star and then work my way up from now on for the riders.
> 
> From now on they have to start to impress me also!


It's clear Uber doesn't give a rats arse how low rider ratings are, they just let them keep on riding. I wonder how low riders ratings will get before people won't pick them up. I'll currently pick up a 4.0 to 4.4 if they are really close. Lower than 4 which I rarely see, I'm not picking them up. I've also noticed in the last couple of months that there are more and more riders with ratings between 4 and 4.5. It's not my place to warn them, perhaps Uber should be sending automated emails to these pax stating that their rating is low and it may risk their availability to get a ride.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> Imo it is useless to get all bent out of shape over ratings. Uber seems to be evolving their inflated rating system and is perhaps normalizing it to make it more in synch with other rating systems, Amazon, Yelp, Rotten Tomatoes etc. Where everything above 4* is excellent and above 4.5* is outstanding. And 5* is inflated and therefore unrealistic.


I've been slipping steadily after 1000+ rides. At 4.6 the local CSR has told me I'm "Nowhere near deactivation". I don't believe them - there is no certainty, no satisfaction working for a company that allow drunken ********* the power to sack me.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I've been slipping steadily after 1000+ rides. At 4.6 the local CSR has told me I'm "Nowhere near deactivation". I don't believe them - there is no certainty, no satisfaction working for a company that allow drunken ********* the power to sack me.


And you're driving Uber Black and you're at 4.6 - wow. What are you not offering the rider, you've obviously got a nicer car than most UberXers. Guessing PAX rate you even harder because they expect more for the extra money.

Uber needs to give a time out to riders with low ratings, as well as a time out for riders who rate lower all of the time - give them a month off to go back to using Taxi's and let them have a good long hard think about how they view the Uber service.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> And you're driving Uber Black and you're at 4.6 - wow. What are you not offering the rider, you've obviously got a nicer car than most UberXers. Guessing PAX rate you even harder because they expect more for the extra money.
> 
> Uber needs to give a time out to riders with low ratings, as well as a time out for riders who rate lower all of the time - give them a month off to go back to using Taxi's and let them have a good long hard think about how they view the Uber service.


I don't provide Spotify and have been told by little shits wanting to blow my speakers with house music that that was worth 1 star off. I been asked to run red lights and do illegal U turns by idiots and when I didnt comply they said that was 1 star off. One group I put out on a side of a main road for that stupidity.

Every time I ask for a rating revesal from UBER they just crap on to provide lots more "5 Star experiences" to negate the odd bad rating.

What a load of crap! UBER Favouring shithead riders wanting drivers to carry out illegal driving manoeuvres for their behalf.

This is the part of UBER that makes me sick.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I think they are now factoring in unrated fares (cancellations and those who don't rate at all). I could be wrong, but when it says that I've had 23 trips in the last 7 days and some of those were people who never got into the car, it makes me wonder if that's why my ratings have dropped so much. If I have 10 fares and 9 give me 5 stars and 1 never rates me, that would equal a zero making my average rating for those 10 fares 4.5 rather than 5. Same thing if they are counting cancellations as fares. It's the only think I've been able to figure out that makes sense; well, it makes Uber sense.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

If you are willing to bring a car for free and work for peanuts you have a very good chance of not being deactivated.
On second thought..... you may be deactivated for a low IQ not a low rating
Drivers get temporarily deactivated occasionally and if they fall below a rating of 1.0


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 22 /@kaboom08 : What a Skill-
> 
> fully Sarcastic Calling Out of @stuber .
> Please come Up Over more frequently
> ...





anOzzieUber said:


> It's clear Uber doesn't give a rats arse how low rider ratings are, they just let them keep on riding. I wonder how low riders ratings will get before people won't pick them up. I'll currently pick up a 4.0 to 4.4 if they are really close. Lower than 4 which I rarely see, I'm not picking them up. I've also noticed in the last couple of months that there are more and more riders with ratings between 4 and 4.5. It's not my place to warn them, perhaps Uber should be sending automated emails to these pax stating that their rating is low and it may risk their availability to get a ride.


Lots of riders don't even know they re own rating let alone know that we even rate them.

But still I will continue to rate them as I see fit!

Fri 6 x 1 stars
Sat 10 x 1 stars 
Sun 4 x 1stars

Only if they are exceptional now will I rate them a 5 star.

But mostly 3 to 4 stars


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I don't provide Spotify and have been told by little shits wanting to blow my speakers with house music that that was worth 1 star off. I been asked to run red lights and do illegal U turns by idiots and when I didnt comply they said that was 1 star off. One group I put out on a side of a main road for that stupidity.
> 
> Every time I ask for a rating revesal from UBER they just crap on to provide lots more "5 Star experiences" to negate the odd bad rating.
> 
> ...


I think a stripper blew my speakers!


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

This is the standard of riders that I seem to be picking up, now that Uber is expanding its empire.

This is why I am on here *****ing and such, there was once a time when I would get nothing but 5 stars and really nice comments but now it is seeping into this, lol... Please go back to using taxi's!

4.89★ DRIVER RATING. 
Nice work, your driver rating last week was *above average*.
*RIDER FEEDBACK*

You received *72* five-star reviews out of 81 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.

"Shit **** in general"

"Nice driver! Awesome car. Would recommend"


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

kaboom08 said:


> You received *72* five-star reviews out of 81 rated trips in the past two weeks. We wanted to share what some of these riders had to say.
> 
> "Shit **** in general"


 Did you really receive this?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I think they are now factoring in unrated fares (cancellations and those who don't rate at all). I could be wrong, but when it says that I've had 23 trips in the last 7 days and some of those were people who never got into the car, it makes me wonder if that's why my ratings have dropped so much. If I have 10 fares and 9 give me 5 stars and 1 never rates me, that would equal a zero making my average rating for those 10 fares 4.5 rather than 5. Same thing if they are counting cancellations as fares. It's the only think I've been able to figure out that makes sense; well, it makes Uber sense.


They do not factor "no ratings" into the average. For example, if I have 3 rides, 1 five star, 1 four star and 1 no rate, I would have a 4.5 rating. If they did, I wouldn't be able to break 3.5 since 1/3 of my pax don't seem to bother to rate.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I guess it's just crabby pax then or perhaps I'm more jaded than even I am aware of. I did better this week with an average of 4.93, but last week it was much lower.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Casandria said:


> I guess it's just crabby pax then or perhaps I'm more jaded than even I am aware of. I did better this week with an average of 4.93, but last week it was much lower.


I know what you mean and work really hard not to be jaded or pissy. I think it was just bad juju last week. I got a "You will be deactivated email for running something like 4.2 last week. This week even with St. Patty's day drunks I was 4.86. I had a few ding me because they selected select instead of X (it's still pretty new here and Uber is slimy enough to start their app on Select) and a couple ding me just for the heck of their drunken amusement. Oh well, they sure don't want to hear our excuses for their problems.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

As suspected, I got my weekly report and.....

"Unfortunately you are below average" 

I literally cried myself to sleep last night, trying to put thoughts of doing myself in over my weekly stinky rating out of my head.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

biozon said:


> Did you really receive this?


Yeah! That's what came through and this is what it has come too.


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> As suspected, I got my weekly report and.....
> 
> "Unfortunately you are below average"
> 
> I literally cried myself to sleep last night, trying to put thoughts of doing myself in over my weekly stinky rating out of my head.


What was your rating? Just contact Lachlan and chase up on it, they raised my rating back up last week after I kicked that PAX out of the car.

I think I am taking your message as a joke right?

Could be worse bro...

Last Friday a stripper from "Love & Rockets" blew my speakers through using spotify. Her volume was set so high on her phone and she was playing some Ice Cube and it was to much for the stereo.

And then in my rider feedback I get this..."Shit **** in general". What is Uber coming to? (APOLOGIES for the LANGUAGE but this is how I received it and if I added any stars then it would have a better star rating than me). ****.89

From now on my stance is this...

If they want to rate me low then they shall have a reason for it!

NO MORE water, mints, spoyify, eating, drinking, talking, breathing or even getting into my car for that matter, lol.

Riders have become to spoilt with the cheap fares and the rest of the BS that we provide but this still not good enough for them, they should be grateful to even be allowed to get into my car without all of the extras we provide.

I am now stripping back to just the essentials and that is in general - an app, a car and myself, I shall pick them up, drop them off in comfort and safety but nothing more... maybe a decent conversation if they are decent with me.

I shall see you all on the dark side of the below average!


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> there is no certainty, no satisfaction working for a company that allow drunken ********* the power to sack me.


Hear, hear!


----------



## SydX (Sep 8, 2014)

Haha man all the rotten apples starting to use Uber now!! Everyday now i have to like either kick/cancel/refuse ride. Uber isnt as cool when it first launched.

Ive had gamers plenty of times try to request me to move their bloody furniture, goods & probably drugs...


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

SydX said:


> Haha man all the rotten apples starting to use Uber now!! Everyday now i have to like either kick/cancel/refuse ride. Uber isnt as cool when it first launched.
> 
> Ive had gamers plenty of times try to request me to move their bloody furniture, goods & probably drugs...


Yeah moving kittens and ice cream, was so much easier, lol


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Yeah I was only joking  Not gonna contact Uber, my rating wasn't terrible to the point that it would raise any issues. Just one of those weeks where I got more than my fair share of ****** bags who have forgotten that this service is 100% better than the alternative. How quickly we forget.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Back well over 4.85 now.

Last couple of days I don't think I've managed less than 5* on every ride. But it's hard to know with the stupid dashboard.

I'm beginning to think the rating system is doctored by Uber, or our riders are completely bi-polar and you can't rely on their ratings.

My car is clean, but the window cleaner is obviously defective. Windows have streaks all over then. The floor mats have dried grass that people have tracked into my car, haven't had a chance to vacuum them properly. 

If last week when my car was way cleaner I was below average, and in the last couple of days my car hasn't been as clean yet my ratings are better.... wtf? 

I really hope Uber keeps information on what riders rate drivers - they should, if riders are rating 4.8+ drivers lower than 4, then there is something seriously wrong with them unless it was a one off stuff up.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

Does this really sound like the average rider P.O.V?

http://www.wired.com/2015/03/bogus-uber-reviews/


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uberamstel said:


> Does this really sound like the average rider P.O.V?
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2015/03/bogus-uber-reviews/


Not! There are elements of truth within as far as what I glean from pax, i.e. awkwardness of being asked for rating, worried about angering someone, ... but it is written by someone who clearly is overthinking things and gets paid to do so while writing hipster friendly articles.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Trying to figure out ratings is like trying to figure out why some turds float and some don't - complete waste of time.


The floaters have a higher fat content than the sinkers.

Now you know,, yw


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Backdash said:


> The floaters have a higher fat content than the sinkers.
> 
> Now you know,, yw


Thanks, can't unlearn that little "nugget" of information!


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

To steer away from the ratings rant, this is what happened last night with a new rider...

Two guys jump in and say that I was their first Uber, then a couple of minutes into the ride the one in the back starts saying "ANTS" "ANTS in my PANTS"..."WE SAT IN ANTS" and was shuffling around like crazy. I should have pulled over straight away but didn't take it to seriously at first, but after dropping them off I had a second thought about it and pulled over to check the back seat, there were about 4 dead BULL ANTS broken into bits then one half dead still trying to bite the seat and then the one that was still alive was just biting everything really aggressively! (Ahh Rude words!!!!!) I spent 20 minutes checking over the car. (NOTE to self) anyone screaming "ANTS IN ME PANTS" pull over immediately. 

= 1 Star


----------



## kaboom08 (Nov 19, 2014)

Uberamstel said:


> Does this really sound like the average rider P.O.V?
> 
> http://www.wired.com/2015/03/bogus-uber-reviews/


I think this guy must have smoked something and got into a Brisbane Taxi...

_"LAST NIGHT, I rode home with a stranger. He shot me a cursory glance in the mirror as I climbed into the backseat, but otherwise didn't acknowledge me. For the next 13 minutes, he jabbered away on a hands-free phone and I sat white-knuckled as we whipped around corners and barreled through stop signs."_


----------



## 300 (Mar 20, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> My ratings are on a downward trend the past 3-4 weeks. Uber doesn't educate the riders on the rating system and with all the first time promo code users and just new riders in general they don't know that a 4 is failure. I don't really care about my acceptance rate anymore, the guarantees in Connecticut are so low it's not worth driving if I can't make more than the guarantees.


Uber should get rid of 1,2 and 3. If it's only 4 and 5 pax may understand 4 is no bueno.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

kaboom08 said:


> To steer away from the ratings rant, this is what happened last night with a new rider...
> 
> Two guys jump in and say that I was their first Uber, then a couple of minutes into the ride the one in the back starts saying "ANTS" "ANTS in my PANTS"..."WE SAT IN ANTS" and was shuffling around like crazy. I should have pulled over straight away but didn't take it to seriously at first, but after dropping them off I had a second thought about it and pulled over to check the back seat, there were about 4 dead BULL ANTS broken into bits then one half dead still trying to bite the seat and then the one that was still alive was just biting everything really aggressively! (Ahh Rude words!!!!!) I spent 20 minutes checking over the car. (NOTE to self) anyone screaming "ANTS IN ME PANTS" pull over immediately.
> 
> = 1 Star


LOL. Reminded me of when I was at a sports day for a squash club I was with in a park, got bitten by a bull ant which crawled up my shorts and got me on the groin. Sooooo very hard to not rub it and look like I was masturbating in public ROFLMAO.


----------



## Uberamstel (Jul 30, 2014)

kaboom08 said:


> To steer away from the ratings rant, this is what happened last night with a new rider...
> 
> Two guys jump in and say that I was their first Uber, then a couple of minutes into the ride the one in the back starts saying "ANTS" "ANTS in my PANTS"..."WE SAT IN ANTS" and was shuffling around like crazy. I should have pulled over straight away but didn't take it to seriously at first, but after dropping them off I had a second thought about it and pulled over to check the back seat, there were about 4 dead BULL ANTS broken into bits then one half dead still trying to bite the seat and then the one that was still alive was just biting everything really aggressively! (Ahh Rude words!!!!!) I spent 20 minutes checking over the car. (NOTE to self) anyone screaming "ANTS IN ME PANTS" pull over immediately.
> 
> = 1 Star












Wawaweewah!


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

UberXking said:


> If you are willing to bring a car for free and work for peanuts you have a very good chance of not being deactivated.
> On second thought..... you may be deactivated for a low IQ not a low rating
> Drivers get temporarily deactivated occasionally and if they fall below a rating of 1.0


Smile and get back to work!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Preparing myself for my 2nd only ever "you were below average" message tomorrow. If I'm not below average for the week then it will signify just how hard pax are rating us (or the stupid Uber rating system isn't working correctly).
> 
> If my ratings continue to slide next week, then I'm going to rate the pax even harder. If they think they aren't getting a 5* service out of me then wait until they see what I believe a 5* rider is.


When they send "below average" emails to drivers do they send them to HALF of all drivers? Because while that might only be those below the median I would think the median is close to the average.

Or in uber math is everyone expected to be above average?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> Preparing myself for my 2nd only ever "you were below average" message tomorrow. If I'm not below average for the week then it will signify just how hard pax are rating us (or the stupid Uber rating system isn't working correctly).
> 
> If my ratings continue to slide next week, then I'm going to rate the pax even harder. If they think they aren't getting a 5* service out of me then wait until they see what I believe a 5* rider is.


A 5* rider is one who takes a 30 mile trip with a 2.5 or higher surge and tips handsomely while being prompt, polite and entertaining, right?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

anOzzieUber said:


> It's clear Uber doesn't give a rats arse how low rider ratings are, they just let them keep on riding. I wonder how low riders ratings will get before people won't pick them up. I'll currently pick up a 4.0 to 4.4 if they are really close. Lower than 4 which I rarely see, I'm not picking them up. I've also noticed in the last couple of months that there are more and more riders with ratings between 4 and 4.5. It's not my place to warn them, perhaps Uber should be sending automated emails to these pax stating that their rating is low and it may risk their availability to get a ride.


I warn them and if they ask how to improve rating I tell them INCLUDING that tipping is a big factor in "some" driver's eyes. (Not me of course). If they don't tip then I assume they really don't give a shit what their rating is and it goes down even more....


----------



## Mittervi (Mar 27, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> 1. BITD I did pizza hut delivery around the Clayfield area. Next suburb was Ascot which is known to be just about the richest suburb in Brisbane. The worst tippers were the Ascot crowd, too f*$king rich to chuck $1 at the pizza dude. The richest (snobby) people are generally the tight arses in my experience. Same goes for Uber, they want a $6 ride and will down rate you because you're not transporting them in a $80,000 Lexus.


_*You think people magically appear in Ascot by handing out money? *_

My parents did not work hard in life to be then degraded by someone on where they live whom expects tips when they are already receiving an award wage as per government standards and industry regulations. If you want to receive tips please move to the United State of America; where standard of living CANNOT be compared to that of Australia.

I agree that some bad eggs (snobby) reside in Ascot but don't let that detract from the fact it's a great suburb, and great people do truly exist.

Also please remember, it's not what you know it's who you know.


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

Mittervi said:


> _*You think people magically appear in Ascot by handing out money? *_
> 
> My parents did not work hard in life to be then degraded by someone on where they live whom expects tips when they are already receiving an award wage as per government standards and industry regulations. If you want to receive tips please move to the United State of America; where standard of living CANNOT be compared to that of Australia.
> 
> ...


Let me be clear about tip's in the Australian context - I was talking back in the day when an order was typically $14.90 or $19.90 - these tight arses would expect their 10 cents back. When American's talk about tipping or gratuity, it is generally a percentage (15%-20% of the total bill I believe).

Don't confuse a pizza driver on minimum wage taking home the same as a shop attendant on minimum wage either - as a delivery driver we used to get a per delivery allowance, but it still didn't account for all of your vehicle running expenses.

My main point however, is that the working class suburbs tended to tip the drivers - even if it was just letting them keep the 10 cents, some would let you keep $1.10 when there were $18.90 meal offers, and again generally speaking, the more expensive the suburb or the flasher the house, the less chance you were to get a tip.


----------



## Mittervi (Mar 27, 2015)

anOzzieUber said:


> Let me be clear about tip's in the Australian context - I was talking back in the day when an order was typically $14.90 or $19.90 - these tight arses would expect their 10 cents back. When American's talk about tipping or gratuity, it is generally a percentage (15%-20% of the total bill I believe).
> 
> Don't confuse a pizza driver on minimum wage taking home the same as a shop attendant on minimum wage either - as a delivery driver we used to get a per delivery allowance, but it still didn't account for all of your vehicle running expenses.
> 
> My main point however, is that the working class suburbs tended to tip the drivers - even if it was just letting them keep the 10 cents, some would let you keep $1.10 when there were $18.90 meal offers, and again generally speaking, the more expensive the suburb or the flasher the house, the less chance you were to get a tip.


Your last sentence is spot on sadly


----------

